# DTG Viper error code 00010004 service req'd



## ViceClothing (Jan 25, 2012)

Unpacked and set up my reconditioned Viper today.

The problem is the 00010004 error message I have been blessed with.

I recently transported it, as gently as possible, but think this may be the cause of my problems.

I have checked the encoder strip, cleaned it with isopropyl etc, but as the machine is recently reconditioned, all of that is very clean.

Is there a procedure to test the carriage motor or are there particular plugs or circuits that may cause this error if rattled loose in transit.

Its Easter and all the service tech's are enjoying a well earned break 

Im a t shirt newb, any advide much appreciated


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Vice,

Make sure that the encoder strip is properly riding in the slot on the back of the carriage - which is to the front of the machine 

Hope this helps!


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Check to see if the Encoder Strip is in the Sensor in the back of the Carriage Unit. There is a "channel" in the sensor that the Encoder Strip runs through. See the image I've attached.


----------



## ViceClothing (Jan 25, 2012)

Thankyou for the replies Gentlemen  I will take a closer look at the encoder strip this morning. Fingers crossed!


----------

